# Python Maximus stretches out to 5.1 metres



## News Bot (Mar 29, 2011)

Believed to be the largest Australian native snake in captivity, Maximus has measured in at a gigantic 5.1 metres.

*Published On:* 29-Mar-11 04:09 PM
*Source:* ABC News

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## -Peter (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont know, I think Lurch may be bigger or as big.


----------



## Nagraj (Mar 29, 2011)

lol, typical. The first thing somebody on APS says is nup I know a bigger one.


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 29, 2011)

nice! someone told me they knew of an 8.1 meter scrub python. sounds like crap to me. can anyone else verify this?


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 30, 2011)

Nagraj said:


> lol, typical. The first thing somebody on APS says is nup I know a bigger one.



LOL! Tim from Demtel-but wait there's more! LOL!


----------



## -Peter (Apr 3, 2011)

Nagraj said:


> lol, typical. The first thing somebody on APS says is nup I know a bigger one.


 
Well, actually you are incorrect. I haven't expresssed that at all. I have alluded to the possibility and referred to an animal that many people will have seen.
Its typical that the third post is merely to bag the first response.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2011)

-Peter said:


> Well, actually you are incorrect. I haven't expresssed that at all. I have alluded to the possibility and referred to an animal that many people will have seen.
> Its typical that the third post is merely to bag the first response.



Game - Set and maybe Match I'd say 

Never-the-less - don't let the truth get in the way of a great story!!!

The title says 'believed to be' - so maybe we need to tell the believers the truth....

(typically the 6th response is from me and always correct...)


----------

